# spray in bedliner for boat



## mark29860 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a G3 aluminum boat and considering having it sprayed with linex wondering if anyone else had done this. I know it will make the floor and decks non slip but I need to know if it will make the boat any cooleryou sure can't walk around barefoot. Thanks


----------



## mike c (Jun 12, 2009)

ive got linex on the floor of my ranger i dont know about alum. but on fiberglass it does not get hot also in the winter when frost gets on it its like a skating rink


----------



## KKirk (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't they have different colors other than black that could be used to keep it alittle cooler?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 12, 2009)

Check the weight ratios.  It might have an effect and it might not.   The bonus is that it will help muffle noise.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been thinking about this too. I've got a 16-ft aluminum tracker-type boat that has carpet, and I hate it-always getting muddy, grows moss over the winter if it gets damp under the cover, a pain in the butt to clean, stays wet forever when it rains, and so on. I'm about ready to rip it out and put something down that I can just hose out easily.


----------



## Bart Sims (Jun 12, 2009)

What about non-skid paint like on salt water boats. I am putting a wood floor in my Jon-boat and plan to paint it with porch paint with the no-skid added.


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm looking at doing this too.  G3 also offers a marine vinyl to put on the floor that is supposed to be non slip.  Plus Cabelas offers a tuff coat paint that has rubber particles in it for non slip.  I've seen a few others too, but don't remember where.  I too want something that would be cool enough to walk barefoot.  G3 told me that the vinyl still gets hot, but is easy as pie to cleanup with a hose.  I too hate carpet.  I had a carpeted alumacraft and it stayed nice and cool but got dirty easy.  My tracker grizzly cleans up easy but gets hot as a firecracker.


----------



## Money man (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I did this with some wooden decks I made for my Riverhawk. I ordered a product called Grizzly Grip. It essentially is coating that sticks to most anything and has rubberized granules in it.

I also used it to do the bed liner in a 71 chevy truck I am restoring.

They sell several different colors and so far I have put it on ply wood and pvc and it has not cut loose yet. You can order different colors but I ordered the tan and then used a rattle can of darker brown to tone it down and blend it in with the general color scheme of my boat which was already tan and darker brown. It is a couple of shades, like a light misting, not a solid color.

It comes with a special roller, stinks really bad, and is easy to work with by putting two thin coats on it and being patient. Folks at tech support were great and it is made by Midwest chemicals which by the way....sells product to some of the guys who own franchises for doing bedliners.

OK, that's my experience on the subject, you do some research on it if you wish!

http://www.grizzlygrip.com/

Midwest also does the high end resurfacing for porcelain, tubs, counter tops, etc, with other products they make.

http://www.midwestchemicals.com/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok Money man....I'm not asking you for more research on this subject but, what do you think it would be like on th inside....
floor/sides,etc.?


----------



## Money man (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, it seems fine in the back of my truck bed but the truck is not in use at this time, so it is installed but not tested with any hard hauling. There are some pics on the website where they used it in a boat on a couple of instances. The only thing I found it to let go of and it doesn't surprise me is a flat non porous piece of plastic I had put it on that I used for mounting my trolling motors on the back. The material is used as a bathroom stall wall in a school system and it was a scrap. It is designed to not be easily marked on or porous. Still, only a little bit came off where the tm clamed down on it.


----------



## germag (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok Money man....I'm not asking you for more research on this subject but, what do you think it would be like on th inside....
> floor/sides,etc.?



I've put it on the deck and inside gunwales on a boat. It works great. It's lightweight, non-slip, tough, easy to apply. You can just mask and paint it on. It can also be sprayed if you have the equipment. 

Beats the heck out of carpet in a boat, and it comes in a variety of colors.

In fact, if you look in the S&S forum I have a boat for sale in there right now that has it on the deck and gunwales. Here's a link:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=360815


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2009)

Any bites on the boat? Good looking boat...


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Jun 12, 2009)

For what this is worth I had a lowe alum boat I painted the bottom with paint and mixed some of the shark grip in it.  I was afraid that the spray in bed liner would be to heavy.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 12, 2009)

Bedliner has the same specific gravity, more or less, of water or paint --a little more than 8 lbs. per gallon.

It shouldn't cause any weight problems in any normal size boat.


----------



## germag (Jun 12, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Any bites on the boat? Good looking boat...



Thanks....yeah, I've got a couple of folks nibbling at it....I actually have a dealer offering me trade-in almost what I'm asking for sale. I may just go ahead and do that if someone doesn't move on it today or tomorrow...I won't really lose but a couple of hundred dollars. Then I can just get done with it and into a new boat.


----------



## germag (Jun 12, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Bedliner has the same specific gravity, more or less, of water or paint --a little more than 8 lbs. per gallon.
> 
> It shouldn't cause any weight problems in any normal size boat.



I don't think it's as heavy as carpet...especially wet carpet.


----------



## bhayz (Jun 13, 2009)

Check out my website... www.MidGaScorpionCoatings.com
I've sprayed many boats and they turned out great...not too heavy, custom colors, 100% UV stable, will not get hot on your feet, great prices right now!! Thanks!


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 14, 2009)

I sprayed the bottom of my G3 tunnel hull and I like it.I did it to muffle noise when we are gator hunting.I bought the product from Bass Pro in Macon.At the time ,they did not have the primer that you need to put down first.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a friend who had this done to his G3, in khaki color and it isn't hot at all.  However, beings he mostly runs the river, the liner holds loose sand and when you get up and going, sand hits you in the face, not much, but it is sort of aggravating.  His is much quieter than mine though.  I would say go for it though.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 14, 2009)

Fishingchickenman said:


> For what this is worth I had a lowe alum boat I painted the bottom with paint and mixed some of the shark grip in it.  I was afraid that the spray in bed liner would be to heavy.



What he said. I talked to the Linex man about the same thing. He said that it would add a great deal of wt. to the boat.


----------



## germag (Jun 14, 2009)

G Duck said:


> What he said. I talked to the Linex man about the same thing. He said that it would add a great deal of wt. to the boat.



Well, I did the deck and gunwales on a 19 ft boat with bedliner. It took about 1.5 gallons because I didn't do the front and rear casting decks. The stuff weighs about the same as paint. When it dries it's lighter. So that means that I added about 10-12 lbs total to the weight of the boat. But I did away with about 20 lbs of carpet....so I had a net loss of probably 8 lbs. The amount I used would be about the amount it would take to completely cover the inside of a 14 ft john boat. If the boat was bare to start with (no carpet), it would add less than 10 lbs to the total weight of the boat.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 14, 2009)

G Duck said:


> What he said. I talked to the Linex man about the same thing. He said that it would add a great deal of wt. to the boat.



Ask the Linux man the specific gravity of Linux (bet he doesn't know), and how much it will take to line your boat.

What Germag says -- it weighs about as much as an equal volume of water.  One gallon = approx. 1 bag of ice.

Editing note;  Looked at  the Grizzly Grip, it's a little heavier at 12 lbs. per gallon.  Still not a lot.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jun 14, 2009)

Not fact. Just rumor. I have heard that linex in middle GA does not have different colors. But the ones in atlanta can do custom color. 
It is according to how thick they sparay it. My friend had he truck bed sparayed and it is over 1/8 inch thick. How many gallons of paint would it take to get it 1/8 inch thick?


----------



## G Duck (Jun 14, 2009)

Linex weighs aprox .7 lb per sf. sprayed at 1/8" thick. Most trucks are sprayed with 1/8" on the walls and 1/4" on the flat surfaces. To do that on my boat, was pushing 70#. ( 18x60 center console ) On the other hand, a 14' boat might not be enough to wory about it. I just didnt want the weight. Useless for me to wory about the specific gravity, unless I know how many gallons it takes to cover 1/4". I am not a chemist, but can figure out if I know how much it weighs per sf.@ the depth I want.
And Im pretty sure he knows how much it would take to cover my boat. I didnt want to roll that herculiner stuff on it.


----------



## eric22 (Jun 18, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*



mark29860 said:


> I have a G3 aluminum boat and considering having it sprayed with linex wondering if anyone else had done this. I know it will make the floor and decks non slip but I need to know if it will make the boat any cooleryou sure can't walk around barefoot. Thanks



I have applied qwikliner on my boat., QWIK Liner is a permanently bonded a protective barrier between your boat and the outside environment, protecting your investment from rust, dents, scratches, and chemical corrosion. Here is the picture of my boat


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 18, 2009)

where did you get the quick liner?


----------



## bowfish71 (Jun 18, 2009)

pcsolutions1 said:


> I'm looking at doing this too.  G3 also offers a marine vinyl to put on the floor that is supposed to be non slip.  Plus Cabelas offers a tuff coat paint that has rubber particles in it for non slip.  I've seen a few others too, but don't remember where.  I too want something that would be cool enough to walk barefoot.  G3 told me that the vinyl still gets hot, but is easy as pie to cleanup with a hose.  I too hate carpet.  I had a carpeted alumacraft and it stayed nice and cool but got dirty easy.  My tracker grizzly cleans up easy but gets hot as a firecracker.



I have the G3 vinyl in my boat and it is awesome.  It does get hot but it is very easy to clean up.


----------



## eric22 (Jun 23, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*



ArmyTaco said:


> where did you get the quick liner?



Qwikliner dealers all around the  United States.Find more information.
www.qwikliner.com


----------



## starvin (Jun 24, 2009)

eric22 said:


> I have applied qwikliner on my boat., QWIK Liner is a permanently bonded a protective barrier between your boat and the outside environment, protecting your investment from rust, dents, scratches, and chemical corrosion. Here is the picture of my boat



that looks nice, Im thinking bout doing it to my 85 procraft.
The carpet is old and starting to tear. 

Bedliner vs carpet. 

Carpet is hard to keep clean, water doesnt shed from it that well.


----------



## john24 (Jul 6, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I used qwikliner and fully satisfied with the quality,price and application method.Qwikliner spray on bedliner has a lifetime warranty against chipping, peeling or cracking.


----------



## eric22 (Jul 9, 2009)

*spray on bedliner*

I love Qwikliner because Qwikliner is the High UV Stable Spray on Bed Liner and 1/8" thickness.Qwikliner spray on bedliner has alifetime warranty against chipping,peeling and cracking.


----------



## slingshot86 (Jul 10, 2009)

i took out he carpet and used some stuff called "hippo liner" from paint store in warner robbins. its opaque when you get it. then you add 6 oz of single stage paint. literally any color you want. i used white on all my surfaces and it does not chip, slip and cleans up quickly. could not be happier. pure white is a little bright in retrospect, maybe a shade of gray ?


----------



## j001rider (Jul 27, 2009)

*spray on bedlinerI*

I have Qwikliner and it works well. They have been a round for awhile, even sponsor the Vegas Nascar event. They are not a franchise (no paying the corp. parent a percentage off income) so you don't see as much national advertising.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 27, 2009)

Same place that sells the steel flex also sells some sort of non skid coating... Might check that out to...


----------



## Money man (Jul 27, 2009)

j001rider said:


> I have Qwikliner and it works well. They have been a round for awhile, even sponsor the Vegas Nascar event. They are not a franchise (no paying the corp. parent a percentage off income) so you don't see as much national advertising.



Eric22...you back already?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 27, 2009)

Money man said:


> Eric22...you back already?



That's got to be some kind of record.  

Two different ways -- fewest posts to get banned (although there may be a tie over in Waterfowl with the coot killer or whatever his name is)

Quickest back on the board.  

You da man.  

Another pimp ----> richard12.newman


----------



## Money man (Jul 27, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> That's got to be some kind of record.
> 
> Two different ways -- fewest posts to get banned (although there may be a tie over in Waterfowl with the coot killer or whatever his name is)
> 
> ...



The mods cleaned house a couple of weeks ago but it looks like J001rider account wasn't on the list. If you look at his total posts though, it is obvious he is a quickie liner schill. Personally.....I wouldn't buy the quick crap because their marketing efforts are just so dang pathetic.


----------

